# Tesla Model 3 Range Loss In Bitter Cold



## Kevin Sharpe (Jul 4, 2011)




----------



## electrico (May 18, 2017)

And interestingly enough this guy sells his Model 3 just two days after he got it from Tesla. But obviously he is doing it for Money not for the battery loss.


----------

